# medical marijuana in Louisiana



## Mentalcase (Oct 17, 2008)

I need help on the medical MJ laws in louisiana.
My wif is suffering from cancer and would like to smoke legaly without the bull shit. Dont wanna spend any nights in jail.
is it posible for her to posess MJ for medical reasons without going to jail?
If so what do we need to do ?
please help asap.


----------



## Mentalcase (Oct 18, 2008)

dose anyone know louisiana state laws?


----------



## mane2008 (Oct 18, 2008)

check out NORML

LA dont got med mj though.


----------



## smartsoverambition (Oct 18, 2008)

yeh they don't have med weed in LA

just buy dank, only smoke in the house and don't let anyone know


----------



## smartsoverambition (Oct 18, 2008)

oh yeh make sure it's chronic and heavy on the indica side, these r best for pains like the one ur wife has

i wish u and here a ll the best and i hope she gets better

peace


----------



## mane2008 (Oct 18, 2008)

OP damn, you just gotta take your chances with buying off the street and only smoking in the house.

The only bullshit you have to go thru is getting the weed and weeding out bad connects.


----------



## Mentalcase (Oct 18, 2008)

mane2008 said:


> OP damn, you just gotta take your chances with buying off the street and only smoking in the house.
> 
> The only bullshit you have to go thru is getting the weed and weeding out bad connects.


Thanks, for the replies.
I have a couple of connects,Its just dry as fuck.someone told me there was med mj, but I dint think so.he said somthing about a 701 cad or somthing, but I thought is was bullshit.


----------



## mane2008 (Oct 18, 2008)

hopefully your state can get it,soon....

See where the politicians,congressmen etc(I know squat shit about politics so it's one of those political figures) stand on the topic of med mj.


----------



## NLseeker (Oct 20, 2008)

NORML is your best bet. Here is the contact info for the New Orleans chapter:
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*Louisiana*

Tulane University NORML
New Orleans, LA
Contact: Justin Parnell
Email: [email protected]

If you want to know state laws, NORML.org also lists them.
[/FONT]


----------



## gogrow (Oct 23, 2008)

Mentalcase said:


> Thanks, for the replies.
> I have a couple of connects,Its just dry as fuck.someone told me there was med mj, but I dint think so.he said somthing about a 701 cad or somthing, but I thought is was bullshit.


 
technically, the way our law is worded, it is actually supposed to be legal with a doctor's order.... but getting that doctors order, and having the pigs respect it is impossible here,,, sorry


----------



## ElBarto (Oct 23, 2008)

No MMj in LA.

Louisiana - NORML


----------

